# Finger...



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am posting this for my mother.
I got Finger the Betta for my mom in October 2010.
He never liked large tanks and was happiest in his 1 gallon. He also loved to play in his filter, he would jump into it and sleep in there.
He was very protective of his tank, always flaring at anyone who came near, execpt my mom of course. 
He died of old age, he was already pretty old when I got him for her.
You will be missed Finger...


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

ww hes a cutie. RIP


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. That sucks!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, he just died a few hours ago.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

RIP, your next betta should be named Thumb


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> RIP, your next betta should be named Thumb


 I will suggest that name to her when she gets another Betta.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aaw he was so cute. I'm sorry for the loss, but at least he got a good life.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! He was a cutie! RIP!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Finger. He was very pretty.


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

Y finger


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, his body kind of looks like a finger...


----------

